# Lactaid for cats - Ok or not??



## Brocklehurst (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello. I am new to this forum and I have a quick question. Is it OK to give cats Lactaid (or any other brand of lactose-free milk) as a treat rather than catsip? Looking at the ingredients for catsip, it mentions taurine as one of the ingredients but Lactaid does not have it. Is it still OK to give my kitty? Do they get enough taurine from their cat food? After going to the pet store, I did my regular grocery shopping over at Metro and compared to catsip on a price per litre, Lactaid is one fourth the cost.

I apologize if this has been asked before...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As a treat yes, it's fine. But not a staple in their diet. As a treat, the taurine isn't an issue.


----------



## Brocklehurst (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, doodlebug. I feel I take good care of my kitty, but when it comes to certain nutritional issues, I am not as educated about them as the other members here.


----------

